# Image updating from Photoshop



## Merlinator (Feb 23, 2013)

When I hit save in photoshop CS6, then go back into LR and hit edit in photoshop and click edit with adjustments when I return to PS the picture is not updated.  Any tips?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Could you clarify your workflow here. After the first "save in Photoshop CS6" I assume you are adding further changes to the returned TIFF/PSD before sending it back to PS again? And it's only these changes which don't show up in PS? Is it a specific type of change, or any change?


----------



## Merlinator (Feb 26, 2013)

TNG said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Could you clarify your workflow here. After the first "save in Photoshop CS6" I assume you are adding further changes to the returned TIFF/PSD before sending it back to PS again? And it's only these changes which don't show up in PS? Is it a specific type of change, or any change?



Jim, thanks for the welcome.  I import the LR file to PS6, work on it and then hit save.  I go to the file in LR make a few changes then import with "edit with adjustments" to PS the changes do not show.  For instance if I adjust the black point the black point is not changed when re-imported to PS.  I tried really making a very obvious change to double check and the changes do not show up in PS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2013)

Is this in the Library module or Develop?  Try zooming in and out again.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 28, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I tried this, and the same thing happened to me.

I had a photo I wasn't much interested in. Brought it to the Develop module. Made some changes. The changes were apparent back in the Library module. 

I exported to PsCS4. Added my name in a layer, and kept it at 100% visibility. I saved. 

Back in Lr4, there was my PSD file. I brought that PSD file back into the Develop module and used the adjustment tool to darken over my name. I clicked Done. Looking at the PSD file back in the Library module under Loupe view, the changes done just before in the Develop module didn't show.

Then I did as Victoria suggested. In Loupe view I zoomed to 3:1 view then back to Fit view. My changes showed.

I exported to PsCS4 again, using the Cmd-E keys (Ctrl-E for PC). My changes didn't show.

So I closed it out of Ps. Then from back in Lr I exported it again and paid attention to the dialog box that showed.

This was the dialog box that showed with the lowest radio button selected.






And I thought, aha, no wonder. This exports without making the changes done in Lr.

So then I chose:






And this came up:






I clicked on Open Anyway.

Alas, again no joy in Mudville.

So I closed the file from Ps and tried again from Lr.

This time I chose "Render using Lightroom" rather than "Open Anyway."

And this time, the file opened in Ps with the changes that had been made in Lr.

And a copy of that file was created back in Lr, shown below.







I hope this might be helpful.

Cheers,


----------

